
Ask HN: Good cupcakes in SF that I can order online? - tixocloud
Hi HN-ers,<p>I&#x27;d like to order some cupcakes online as a thank you to a mentor of mine based in SF and wondering if anyone has recommendations?<p>Thanks
======
tony
I don't, but if by chance you and your mentor are both in SF, I would like to
recommend these:

\- Wing Wings - 422 Haight St, San Francisco, CA 94117 - Good quality wings,
The honey mustard w/ all the toppings were the only of there kind I've seen
and were amazing.

\- YakiniQ BBQ - 1640 Post St, San Francisco, CA 94115 - All you can eat
Korean BBQ

As for the cupcakes, I upvoted hoping the thread gets more attention. It may
be worth seeing if you can use Uber Eats to expand the possibilities.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks for the recommendations and the upvote. Unfortunately, didn't get any
re: cupcakes - I'm based in London but my mentor is in SF.

